# American Board Members - Tax Filing



## debodun (Feb 9, 2018)

It used to be that financial institutions and employers had to have the 1099s and W2s out by January 31st. Now the deadline is February 15th. I wonder why it was changed? If they push it up any further, it won't give much time to file. I have all but one statement I need which I probably won't get until next week.

Do you have all your statements yet?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2018)

I still need a schedule K from one investment and they have until March 15th to mail it.


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I still need a schedule K from one investment and they have until March 15th to mail it.




Oh, it's March 15th now!!!!! The IRS better think about moving the tax filing deadline to May 15th!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2018)

I agree; I don't know why they pushed back that deadline.   All the while telling the public to "file early!!!"   Um, ok.      We are still waiting on investment statements, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2018)

debodun said:


> Oh, it's March 15th now!!!!! The IRS better think about moving the tax filing deadline to May 15th!



Different deadlines for different documents.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 9, 2018)

I had all my forms by about Jan 25th, and E-filed, using H&R Block on my computer, on Jan 29th.  I just looked and my Federal refund was mailed yesterday, and should be here within the next day or two.  This State doesn't allow E-file, so the State refund will probably appear around the 3rd or 4th week of Feb.  I've used H&R software for several years, and so long as I enter all the data correctly, it's an easy deal...and far less costly than going to some tax preparer.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2018)

What is this "refund" of which you speak???


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 9, 2018)

I have all my forms as of today. I will do my taxes this weekend with H&R Block software and will file online.


----------



## KingsX (Feb 10, 2018)

.

Because I am debt free I am able to live on a low income that I intentionally keep under the IRS tax threshold so I don't have to file.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 10, 2018)

Got my last 1099 yesterday. Ready to file!!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 10, 2018)

> It used to be that financial institutions and employers had to have the 1099s and W2s out by January 31st. Now the deadline is February 15th. I wonder why it was changed?



I thought the issue was solely because of the recent tax reforms and that there were some issues still not resolved.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 10, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> I thought the issue was solely because of the recent tax reforms and that there were some issues still not resolved.



I thought the tax reform affected filing in 2019 for this years 2018.


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 11, 2018)

I never even look at it until mid March. Last time I filed early, I got a corrected 1099 from someone which required an amended return on my part. Don't get much back if anything  so I just sit tight.


----------



## Iodine (Feb 21, 2018)

If you find that you need more time, it's easy to file an extension.


----------



## 911 (Feb 21, 2018)

debodun said:


> Oh, it's March 15th now!!!!! The IRS better think about moving the tax filing deadline to May 15th!



May 15th is the deadline for filing 990's if you are a 501 (c)(3) corporation, which I am a treasurer. Imagine a company trusting me with their money. (I do respect their trust.)


----------



## HipGnosis (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm still waiting on 2 (maybe 3?) statements / forms.


----------

